# Northwest Missouri Retriever Club 2012 Spring Field Trial



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Open

Triple: Long retired, middle flyer shot 2nd, shorter bird shot 3rd inline w flyer guns retired.

108 dogs in open. Started with #15 and due to weather I believe had to quit on #61.

Looks like a tough weekend.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Amateur: 

"Just a Double" -ha! A big dog double, that is. Good job, judges!

Unofficial Callbacks to the Land Blind tomorrow:

1,2,3,4,8,10,15,21,22,23,29,31,35,36,39,42,44,45,47,50,52,54,59,60,61,64,65,66,67,69,70,72,73

Hope we get some sunshine tomorrow! Don't forget we "Spring Forward" tonight.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Jan, had enough rain, headed home before callbacks.
Glenda


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

Callbacks for open.
12,14,17,24,25,33,38,39,40,45,46,49,50,53,57,60,67,71,72,81,82,85,88,89,90,92,101,102,104,107,108. (31 back )


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Well it's 8:36 and we're all set for 31 dogs to run this tight poison bird land blind in the Open. But the thunder and lightning and rain aren't ready to quit yet, so here we sit....


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

24 back to Amateur water blind: 1-3-4-6-20-21-22-23-29-35-36-39-42-44-45-47-52-54-60-61-66-67-69-73


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Open callbacks to fourth series, 10 back : 14-17-39-48-49-57-89-90-101-102


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Correction, 57 is not back, but dog 67 IS back. 

Can't read my own writing regards,


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to AFC Slider and Lauren on a great weekend. Rainey is glad her baby daddy is legit!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats to Lauren and slider.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

NWMO RC OPEN results
1st - ECKETT
2nd - HAYS
3rd - S. DEWEY
4th - T. ROREM
RJ S. DEWEY
JAMS
DEWEY ROREM JONES


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

NWMO RC AM results
1st D HURST
2nd BOGUSKY
3rd. HAYS
4th ???
Jam ENMON


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Lauren.

That's a helluva weekend against a very stout field.

Congratulations on your new AFC !!

---------------------------


And congrats to Dan Hurst on the Amateur win!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> NWMO RC OPEN results
> 1st - ECKETT
> 2nd - HAYS
> 3rd - S. DEWEY
> ...


Lauren I am so happy for you!! Congrats on your great weekend!!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Lauren the both of you should be very proud,Great Job and Congrats!!!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations Lauren and Slider!
What a great job and week-end!
Sylvia


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow Lauren, what a weekend for you. Congratulations!!!!!! Janet


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> NWMO RC OPEN results
> 1st - ECKETT
> *2nd - HAYS*
> 3rd - S. DEWEY
> ...





SteelGirl_1187 said:


> NWMO RC AM results
> 1st D HURST
> 2nd BOGUSKY
> *3rd. HAYS*
> ...



way to go Lauren, making all the TAMU Aggies proud across the country


----------



## ssmith (Jun 30, 2006)

congrats to Scott & Northrup for colbys third and jam with general. Thats generals third jam
in an allage stake in as many trials, one of these days.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations Lauren and Slider. That is a great weekend!! Hopefully Dylan will follow in Daddy's footsteps.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!! Way to go Lauren!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!! ~ Way to go Lauren and Slider!!! Remember what we talked about on Sunday? You two are on fire and Slider is in his prime. You are an awesome team with all of the capability you need to go far. Congratulations on the AFC and another step toward the FC ~ I know you will get there soon!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> NWMO RC OPEN results
> 1st - ECKETT
> 2nd - HAYS
> 3rd - S. DEWEY
> ...


1st - ECKETT *- is that Piranio/Hayden's Big Alfonse Capone of Mo-Kan ???* 

If it is my Riot says Way To Go Daddy!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks guys!! I appreciate the kind words from each of you so much, especially since I know this group more than any knows the work that any accomplishment in this game requires!

Thanks also to all the members of NWMRC for putting on their first Texas trial - - there was some very hard work this weekend, and very MUDDY work. Loren and Carol Morehouse, Susie Rich, Roy and Sue Morejon, all the "Iowegians" , and numerous others made this challenging trial run smoothly.

Thanks to Marty and Barb Kirby, Laura Parrot, and Brooks Gibson for putting on two tough stakes and somehow managing to do it around multiple rain delays (six or seven??) and STILL finish in good time.

Congrats to Bob Hayden, Bill Eckett, and Big AL on the Open win and Dan Hurst and Bullet on the Am win!

- - Lauren and AFC Slider


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Dan Hurst and Bullet!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Great results
Congrats to my friends, Bob Hayden, Lauren Hayes, and Northrup Larson for 1st-3rd in the Open

Additionally congrats to Friends Dan Hurst, Tom Bogusky and Lauren Hayes for 1st - 3rd in the Amateur

Great weekend guys and nice payoff for all of your hard work and dedication


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

mjh345 said:


> Great results
> Congrats to my friends, Bob Hayden, Lauren Hayes, and Northrup Larson for 1st-3rd in the Open
> 
> Additionally congrats to Friends Dan Hurst, Tom Bogusky and Lauren Hayes for 1st - 3rd in the Amateur
> ...


Hah Mark. Heard you ran into my boy


----------

